# fattest doe i have ever taken



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i simply cannot believe the doe i took on saturday. she is the fattest deer i have ever seen. i have hunted for 25 years, and before that i watched many family members butcher deer. this doe is unreal. she had so much fat inside, i honestly had a hard time gutting her. i noticed she had a "bubble butt" before i shot her. the tallow is 1 inch thick around her tail and on her flanks. her pelvic cavity was entirely filled with fat. it is a shame i got some leaves in the belly cut when i dragged her. i may try to clean her carcass up so i can boil it off. i will take some pics from what is left and post them.

she had to have been feeding from a corn pile or feeder. the nearest corn growing is over a mile away.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Our group got a couple of bucks and several does, all had a lot of fat!
Does this mean a bad winter?


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

We've processed 2 does and 2 bucks - the does had more fat than I've ever seen here. Not as fat as yours!!! But still more fat - and lots of "junk in the trunk". A friend up in NY got a couple of does in Nov. and he said the same thing - lots of fat.

Either the does are succumbing to the nationwide obesity problem, or we're in for a heck of a winter!

Penny


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

they are well fed because so many people put out feeders. they don't have to work as hard to get food.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

these are the slabs i had to remove to get to the tenderloin...


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow. I have never seen fat like THAT. That may be record setting! Was she an older doe? 

On the poulty forum, someone mentioned throwing the fat and bones out in the chicken pen - if you've got chickens, they'll be in hog heaven!


Penny


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i plan on rendering it to make soap.

i didn't look at the teeth. i am not sure if i could tell how old she was anyway. :shrug: she is definately mature. this is the second doe for me this year. the first one seemed to have a longer body and snout. my assumption was that the first doe was a year older, but maybe the second one just had a different structure. they were both killed within half a mile of one another. there are mature woods and clearcuts nearby. the clearcuts were cut in the 1970's and 1980's and are mature enough to produce acorns. there are several seasonal cabins nearby were i killed the fat doe. maybe those folks were feeding. i have never seen fat like this anywhere but on farm deer. the nearest corn field is over a mile away or more.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

Ive cut open fat ones like that, their guts full of nothing but corn, and alfalfa.

thats one fat baby... wow


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

ok, here a a few more pics of a ham. the fat is 2-2.5 inches.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

well, I'm stunned. Will you be using any of it in sausage or do you mix pork fat in?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i may not be making bologna this year. i normally make lean bologna and add no fat. i will probably just can this dear. i don't have a good grinder and i hate to trouble others or try to work around their schedule. i let the deer hang since saturday so the "cook the deer carcass and make scrapple" guy probably wont want to deal with it. he is kinda picky, lol. the shoulder roasts will be frozen, the front and rear shanks will be cooked off for BBQ. the hind quarter bones will be roasted or cooked for stock. i may try to get soup meat from the flanks.

since i have been making soap, i plan to render all of the fat and try it in soap.

many folks hate fatty deer. i cannot say it has been fun to butcher, but this doe was big and is as much a trophy to me as any rack could have been. i doubt i will ever see such a fat deer again. God definately knows i like to make soap, lol.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Corn sales are at an all time high. Our supplier has to truck it in during the late summer and early fall because many feed all year. Lucky for us, the fat isn't marbled in the meat. Even rutting bucks have much fat in them. Our latest problem is trying to hide corn from the turkeys, which down here in our area, cannot be hunted in the fall.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

WOW that is ALOT of fat! We got 10 deer this year, in Wyoming and Colorado and NONE were even close to that fat.. Matter of fact there was so little fat I was really dissappointed. I had promised my neighbor to bring her all the fat so she could make soap and there wasnt enough to even fill a good size baggie...


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

That is the fattest I have ever seen - the upper photos sould have passed for pork bellies. She must have known where a corn feeder was and visited it often. I have seen the deer here eat from our 3 ton feeder, maybe instead of a lot of fat meaning a bad winter, it meant we had a great summer and fall! I'm interested in knowning how much soap you get from all that.


----------

